# oil pressure



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 1999 Jimmy with a 4.3.with 144,000 miles. I have always ran Castrol 10x40 oil since i bought it over a year ago. Recently i installed a plow with Timbrens and upgraded the wiring to zero gauge. When i bought the oil, i upgraded to the high mileage 10x30. Today i drove it for about 30 minutes and the oil guage was showing about 20 pounds of pressure at idle and 40 at 60mph. It has never ran this low, also the temperature guage spiked up and it got hot. When i pulled the oil dipstick, smoke came out. It was hot. Has anybody ever experienced that. Should i switch back to the original oil? Any input would help. Thanks, Ron


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

in perfect ideal motor 10psi for every 1000 rpm.

your 20 and 40 sounds good. 

and thay call for 5w-30 spec for these motors. thats what i run and use guality oil and regular oil changes with no problems. 

did the problems you stated happen with the plow on? 

and with the v6 it wouldnt have the bigger cooling options like the v8 would . so mabye you might want to up the radiator to a bigger one. and if you dont know how old the tstat is change it. and gm motors like the 180 range best.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Well i got back home today and ran it for about 45 minutes, with no problems. I am going to change the thermostat. I think it might have stuck.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Why in the world would u be using 10w 40 ?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Problem that engine been stick to 10w40 weight so it worn out little when you put 5w30 it will go to 5 psi.


When it get extreme hot it will blow little smoke when you open oil cap and see white stuff on oil cap it water.

Min is 7 psi for my Ford 300 so It should be same.


And most issue what filter brand you use Fram?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

brad96z28;650206 said:


> Why in the world would u be using 10w 40 ?


Because he must hear noise tick or metal to metal rubbing or it burn oil?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My dad's been running 10w30 in the winter and 10w40 every other time in his 02 4.3 since new. Now has 156k or 158k on it and no problems. Never has gotten hot or had other problems.

We use the cheap oil from farm and fleet, usually shell, citgo,etc. And ac delco oil filters. But really your oil filter should have no effect on anything else.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mark13;650232 said:


> My dad's been running 10w30 in the winter and 10w40 every other time in his 02 4.3 since new. Now has 156k or 158k on it and no problems. Never has gotten hot or had other problems.
> 
> We use the cheap oil from farm and fleet, usually shell, citgo,etc. And ac delco oil filters. But really your oil filter should have no effect on anything else.


Just think of the miledge u would get out of the motor if u had put in the correct grade oil. Do u actually think u get better lubrication using that thick of an oil on an engine that was not designed for that? Lol the only thing that should be using 10 40 is a motorcycle.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

brad96z28;651398 said:


> Just think of the miledge u would get out of the motor if u had put in the correct grade oil. Do u actually think u get better lubrication using that thick of an oil on an engine that was not designed for that? Lol the only thing that should be using 10 40 is a motorcycle.


"Just think of the mileage you would get out of the motor if you had put in the correct grade oil" What's that supposed to mean?

We've always run 10w30 or 10w40. We've got just under 700k miles running this oil in a few different gm vehicles and have never noticed a problem. Why do we run it? I have no idea except that we can get it pretty cheap and it's alwasy worked for us. What benefit does 5w30 have over 10w30?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

One is thicker than the other at start up....Most important part...


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

It that means that if u where to get 300k out of an engine that someone was using 10 40 for who knows what reasn why they would do that, when it calls for 5w 30. If they used the oil that the manufacture of the engine recomended they would probally get alot more out of it.Thicker is not always better it will give u more pressure for sure but It will obviously flow less volume. 5w30 will have better flow at initial start up.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The higher pressure compensates for larger than new clearances in a high mileage engine... the difference in flow is negligable. It takes a little more crank power to start the engine at colder temps, thats all.

The manufacturer recommends the thinnest oil it can get away with (when new) because it reduces the drag slightly in the engine and therefore increases average fuel mileage a touch...


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652380 said:


> The higher pressure compensates for larger than new clearances in a high mileage engine... the difference in flow is negligable. It takes a little more crank power to start the engine at colder temps, thats all.
> 
> The manufacturer recommends the thinnest oil it can get away with (when new) because it reduces the drag slightly in the engine and therefore increases average fuel mileage a touch...


Some reading from some one else that know what they are talking about for a change.
He can word it better then me.
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/586323


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652380 said:


> The higher pressure compensates for larger than new clearances in a high mileage engine... the difference in flow is negligable. It takes a little more crank power to start the engine at colder temps, thats all.
> 
> The manufacturer recommends the thinnest oil it can get away with (when new) because it reduces the drag slightly in the engine and therefore increases average fuel mileage a touch...


Oh really it has nothing to due with tighter tolerances huh?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You don't have tighter tolerances in a 300000 mile engine, do you? Or even in a 100000 mile engine... 

He's talking about a 9 year old Jimmy, not an '08 Vette....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya duh he said he has always used 10 w 30 and 10 w 40. Meaning it may have had tighter tolerances not anymore after using 10w40. Well u said the manufacture uses thinner oil because of fuel economy, that is part true It does help with fuel economy but it is because of the tighter tolerences a part that u just must of forgot to mention.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

(Car builders that recommend 5W-20 viscosity oils have tested these oils extensively to ensure that they provide adequate protection of critical engine parts. Our testing has shown that Mobil 1 5W-20 provides excellent wear protection in modern vehicles. Because today’s engines have tighter tolerances – due to improvements in metallurgy and parts-finishing quality, oils with a low film thickness can provide the protection required and at the same time provide fuels economy benefits. Mobil 1 5W-20 is designed for vehicles where a 5W-20 viscosity oil is recommended. Not only does Mobil 1 5W-20 help extend engine life but it also provides exceptional fuel economy) 
Str8 from mobil oil. Id like to see how long a 5w20 designed engine could last running 10w40.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652395 said:


> You don't have tighter tolerances in a 300000 mile engine, do you? Or even in a 100000 mile engine...
> 
> He's talking about a 9 year old Jimmy, not an '08 Vette....


U probally would If u could read the oil cap


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652399 said:


> Ya duh he said he has always used 10 w 30 and 10 w 40. Meaning it may have had tighter tolerances not anymore after using 10w40.


...for the past year he's owned it.

You are completely missing the point of this thread. Maybe you shouldn't be the one saying duhhhhh 

He won't hurt a damn thing with it. Its better to have higher pressure than not in a high mileage engine. If for example there is excessive clearance in the cam bearings alone pressure could drop to nearly zero at low idle.

And thicker oil isn't going to MAKE clearance its going to be harder to push thru that clearance....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652404 said:


> U probally would If u could read the oil cap


Ya, you're right, engines never ever wear unless you use 10W40, what was I thinking?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope they just wear alot faster if ur using 10w40.When it was designed for 5w 30. Aparently gm has no clue in building and testing engines. I guess u should let them know they are wrong. good luck with that.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652483 said:


> Nope they just wear alot faster if ur using 10w40.


Of course. 10W40 has sand in it, just to wipe out your engine... 

Back to the question at hand (and away from the self-appointed experts in our peanut gallery): On that Jimmy you can use pretty much whatever you want. If you are generating 20psi at idle you are fine with the 10W30 and it will start a little easier on really bitter cold days. There is really very little difference between the two in the real world. Use what you feel comfortable using. If you follow Brad's advice and go back to 5wXX you will see even more of a pressure drop. Despite what he seems to think, the thicker oil isn't going to erode your bearings away and make more clearance. This isn't a river you're talking about here, it's pressurized oil (think the power of hydraulic cylinders if you think that thick oil isn't going to go in between).

Whatever your issue is with temperature is unrelated to your oil change. Probably as said above its an issue of blocked airflow from the plow... That is, if you are sure its warmer than normal (check the guages). Higher mileage engines will have some blowby and will exhibit a little smoke out the oil fill hole... especially if they are a little warmer than normal from the reduced airflow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652483 said:


> Nope they just wear alot faster if ur using 10w40.When it was designed for 5w 30. Aparently gm has no clue in building and testing engines. I guess u should let them know they are wrong. good luck with that.


Nice that you change your reply while I'm typing. Try reading an owners manual, you will see a lot of engines have different recommendations on different climates... BUT the sticker on the oil cap will only tell the one average oil. No one is questioning the General, but I'm sure they realize, even if I can't hammer it thru your thick head, that he's talking about an engine with some wear in it, not a brand new truck off the assembly line.

Where is my smiley of the guy getting hit over the head with a hammer?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652490 said:


> Nice that you change your reply while I'm typing. Try reading an owners manual, you will see a lot of engines have different recommendations on different climates... BUT the sticker on the oil cap will only tell the one average oil. No one is questioning the General, but I'm sure they realize, even if I can't hammer it thru your thick head, that he's talking about an engine with some wear in it, not a brand new truck off the assembly line.
> 
> Where is my smiley of the guy getting hit over the head with a hammer?


Please show me where A owners manual shows the use of 10w 40. In our climate. I doubt it Unless the maunal says suzuki. Funny the guy said he has always used 10 30 or 10 40 since new see post 7. Aparently u must have missed that as well. So go hammer urself and read more carefully. Aparently not a master of the obvious.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

*man some people need to calm down just a bit*. 

in newer motors with variable valve/cam or ondemand motors you should always use what it was designed for. thay have tinny holes/ports and passages. the computer looks for a reaction to oil flow to these parts that are controled with oil flow and if thay dont resond with in a certian time boom check engine light and other problems.

and best to only use quality oil and DO NOT SKIP oil changes and let slufge build up in them or it can and will plug and gum up parts.

i have seen this a lot on the newer dodges with the non dodge designed motors in them. timming chain problems and cam/timming chain sensors being pluged off from reading.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652496 said:


> Please show me where A owners manual shows the use of 10w 40. In our climate. I doubt it Unless the maunal says suzuki. Funny the guy said he has always used 10 30 or 10 40 since new see post 7. Aparently u must have missed that as well. So go hammer urself and read more carefully. Aparently not a master of the obvious.


Read post #1, *******, thats the guy who needs the answer!!! Not the guy who said he's been doing it with no problems! Not my fault you've hijacked the guys post.

We're talking about the Jimmy!! Not Mark's dad! Get on the right topic!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Again u have no clue what u are talking about. Where did the original poster answer my question. He did not. Mark chimed about why they use it.That Is how the discussion came about.No master of the obvious, Marks I was quoting his replys.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;652498 said:


> *man some people need to calm down just a bit*.
> 
> in newer motors with variable valve/cam or ondemand motors you should always use what it was designed for. thay have tinny holes/ports and passages. the computer looks for a reaction to oil flow to these parts that are controled with oil flow and if thay dont resond with in a certian time boom check engine light and other problems.
> 
> ...


I'm calm, just rolling my eyes alot.. A Chevy 4.3 is about as simple an engine as they come. Nothing to worry about that way. Its not new enough for that kind of an issue, he is concerned about temperature and pressure in his post and it has been taken off into a huge tangent.

If you are driving a new vehicle, ultra low miles, warrenty, whatever... FOLLOW THE RECOMMENDATIONS. Otherwise, after a ton of miles on an older vehicle... you may be better off with something different than when it was new. This will also vary per vehicle.... but using 10w40 in a 4.3 Chevy is not the instant death Brad wants the world to believe!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652510 said:


> I'm calm, just rolling my eyes alot.. A Chevy 4.3 is about as simple an engine as they come. Nothing to worry about that way. Its not new enough for that kind of an issue, he is concerned about temperature and pressure in his post and it has been taken off into a huge tangent.
> 
> If you are driving a new vehicle, ultra low miles, warrenty, whatever... FOLLOW THE RECOMMENDATIONS. Otherwise, after a ton of miles on an older vehicle... you may be better off with something different than when it was new. This will also vary per vehicle.... but using 10w40 in a 4.3 Chevy is not the instant death Brad wants the world to believe!


 I can somewhat agree with that :redbounce


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652509 said:


> Again u have no clue what u are talking about. Where did the original poster answer my question. He did not. Mark chimed about why they use it.That Is how the discussion came about.No master of the obvious, Marks I was quoting his replys.


Yup, I'm totally clueless. Stupid me for trying to answer the question at the beginning of the thread and ignoring your questioning of someone unrelated's personal experience.

Mark, your dads truck is junk because you used 10W40. Brad said so. End of story. Who cares about the Jimmy anyways? I mean, it IS his thread..


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652513 said:


> Yup, I'm totally clueless. Stupid me for trying to answer the question at the beginning of the thread and ignoring your questioning of someone unrelated's personal experience.
> 
> Mark, your dads truck is junk because you used 10W40. Brad said so. End of story. Who cares about the Jimmy anyways? I mean, it IS his thread..


Can u show me that I said his truck would be junk? And are u like 12? Are u Gona call me a do do face next?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

derekbroerse;652510 said:


> I'm calm, just rolling my eyes alot..


not you you seem fairly calm. 

lets stop and have a nice turkey day and cool off now shall we .


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652519 said:


> Can u show me that I said his truck would be junk? And are u like 12? Are u Gona call me a do do face next?


LOL nope. Its called exaggeration.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;652521 said:


> not you you seem fairly calm.


Hahahaha don't be such a do do face!!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

at least i dont smell like one. 

ever get that truck back together for some good pics?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;652530 said:


> at least i dont smell like one.
> 
> ever get that truck back together for some good pics?


No, the engine wore out because I was using 10W40.... It was the High-Grit Content type sold at Walmart! 

(It's very close I've just been absurdly busy)


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry took so long for reply. had to clean my mouse roller ball had a hair ball was squeaking bad. and had to get some 20-50 for lube.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;652539 said:


> sorry took so long for reply. had to clean my mouse roller ball had a hair ball was squeaking bad. and had to get some 20-50 for lube.


Aren't you afraid you're going to wear out your mouse ball prematurely with such heavy oil? The manufacturer calls for WD40! :realmad: But I bet its just because they have stocks in the company....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Its probaly a 30 year old mouse like a 30 year old truck no big loss if u break it.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652547 said:


> Its probally a 30 year old mouse like a 30 year old truck no big loss if u break it.


You're such an expert you must be at least thirty, too... so no big loss if we lose you...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

brad96z28;652547 said:


> Its probaly a 30 year old mouse like a 30 year old truck no big loss if u break it.


i fix new plastic trucks all day long.:realmad::realmad::realmad:

my 30 year old truck is still going strong after 2+ years of me driving it. and all build my self and dosnt owe me or the bank a dime. wesport


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;652549 said:


> You're such an expert you must be at least thirty, too... so no big loss if we lose you...


Not gona happen I dont drink 10w40.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

sweetk30;652551 said:


> i fix new plastic trucks all day long.:realmad::realmad::realmad:
> 
> my 30 year old truck is still going strong after 2+ years of me driving it. and all build my self and dosnt owe me or the bank a dime. wesport


I'd feel really bad if I lost my 30 year old truck. That thing has made me more money over the years... and basically asks for nothing in return. Not to mention it was paid for the first two storms it was out, plow and all!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

brad96z28;652556 said:


> Not gona happen I dont drink 10w40.


Maybe you should try it, and not be such a grump?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Im just playing with ya. Most fun ive had all boring day


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I think we've effectively killed the poor guy's thread about his Jimmy now.... back to the shop for me.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

sweetk30;652551 said:


> i fix new plastic trucks all day long.:realmad::realmad::realmad:
> 
> my 30 year old truck is still going strong after 2+ years of me driving it. and all build my self and dosnt owe me or the bank a dime. wesport


I fix plastic trucks all day too. There are not many old clunkers left anymore.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn....I make 1 post about MIL and his oil filter bashing and it gets deleted but yet these guys take the thread wayyy off topic and not a damn one gets deleted???

The posts were funny to read tho......lol
Gonna get me a big glass of 10w-40 now....


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*oil pressure solved.*

Well i came home Thanks giving and went out later and there was a puddle of anti freeze under the Jimmy. I pulled it in and replaced the water pump and thermostat. I also changed the fluid with heavy duty anti freeze. I have been using it the last couple days and it is fine with 10x30 high mileage Castrol. It has 50 pounds at idle. We just got snow and i used it today with no problems. Thanks for all the criticism. LOL
Ron:yow!::yow!:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

milwaukeevtwin;656394 said:


> Well i came home Thanks giving and went out later and there was a puddle of anti freeze under the Jimmy. I pulled it in and replaced the water pump and thermostat. I also changed the fluid with heavy duty anti freeze. I have been using it the last couple days and it is fine with 10x30 high mileage Castrol. It has 50 pounds at idle. We just got snow and i used it today with no problems. Thanks for all the criticism. LOL
> Ron:yow!::yow!:


Thanks for letting us know I knew U would be fine with the 10w30 and 50 psi at idle sure sums it up. It actually sounds high to me. Was It hot at 50 idle?
sry If I messed up ur thread. But hopefully u got a laugh like me, and some good info in there somewhere too.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Brad. No it was not hot. It is about 40 when it was warm and around 55 to 60 at 55 mph. I appreciate all the help and you will always get pros and cons in forums. I am a pool table mechanic and im always on www.azbilliards. There is alot of bull in those threads. You just have to expect it. Thanks, Again, Ronxysport


----------

